# Why Lithium Grease



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

OT, but why is Lithium Grease so commonly used...I hate that stuff. It attracts dirt and is messy as hello.

I'd rather use a dry grease and grease more often and in applications where I need something wet, I use Wurth HHKS. Sprays out like a liquid as creeps in, and the carrier oil dissipates and leaves a greasy film behind. Love this stuff


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If that's what you like I guess the lithium police won't ticket you. I like lithium myself. I have peace of mind because when I've used it it does its job so well. Regular grease gets hard after a while and it too collects dirt.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

My theory is availability. It is cheap all purpose heavy duty lube. How much does this lube run for a can. It does a good job of keeping components lubed with little to no fling. In the underside of a snowblower there should be little to no dirt getting in there during normal winter use. Personally I use PTFE on a lot of my machines. I get it for free, so it's even better. But every different lube has its place. Don't use certain ones on prelubed bushings, dusty conditions, high heat, low temp etc. White lithium seems to fit the bill for most snowblower applications.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Lithium IMO dries out hard, attracts sand, becomes a lapping compound, etc.I hate that stuff.

For the chutes and stuff, I give it a shot of Super Lube Spray


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sold on using Mobil 1 Synthetic bearing grease wherever I can. For so many things like slow window motors, disassemble, lube gears and slides and it's like new. Window shoots up and down effortlessly. Works on turntables, CD players .... all kinds of stuff that has lubed gears as you usually find the manufacturer used some cheap stuff that all dried out and more of a solid. Use it once on a home door hinge and you're done with it for life !!

I do keep a can of aerosol lithium as it's good for places that are hard to reach and it's sticky. Good for hinges and latches inside doors, trunk lids, ....


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I do keep a can of aerosol lithium as it's good for places that are hard to reach and it's sticky. Good for hinges and latches inside doors, trunk lids, ....


Pet peeve. Nothing worse than seeing a car with white lithium
Try some Wurth HHKS on hinges, etc. It's a game changer IMO. Goes in like a creep oil and then once the carrier oil dissipates, it leave a grease behind. Nice clean hinges....


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> Pet peeve. Nothing worse than seeing a car with white lithium.


I'm with you on that one, always fighting with the service manager to clean it off the car.


----------

